# KHS Montana Comp



## cs124 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi folks, first post so be gentle please... 

So, what I have here is a KHS Montana Comp from 93 or 94 with a few period IN-correct mods.

Frame: 15", True Temper AVR tubing
Fork: Marzocci Bomber Z2
Drivetrain: LX/XT 8spd 
Shifters: Gripshift 600
Brakes: LX V-Brakes
Stem: Ritchey WCS with threaded adapter. (Thanks Spider!)

It's not exotic or significant at all, and it may not even be classic or particularly retro but it certainly is OLD! Anyway, it gets the job done and I've had some great rides on it.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

It's not the most desired bike to some but that doesn't matter. It is significant...because it's yours and you've had some great rides on it. It is an older bike and belongs here. Keep posting and welcome to VRC.

Pingu Win


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

And it's still a nice, neat chromo frame too.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Welcome to MTBR and VRC.

I've always liked those older cromoly KHS'.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks like a well balanced XC bike with a few trail friendly upgrades.

True Temper framed bikes are great. 


Welcome!


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

KHS has always been largely slept on by the "cool" MTB crowd...a respectable ride.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

that's how a 17' khs perform best: w/70-80mmm fork upfront.

nice ride. i would move the saddle 1/2in back and invert the stem.


----------

